# Plose Abfahrten



## re lax (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
die Plose hat ja einiges an wirklich guten Abfahrten zu bieten. Gibt es Infos (lohnt?, ggf. Schwierigkeit) zu folgenden Strecken?
a) Lüsener Scharte nach Lüsen (Kompass Nr.3)
b) Lüsener Scharte zur Edelweiss/Haslhütte (Dolomiten Höhenweg 2)
c) Plose Gipfel über Monte Telegrafo zur Ochsenalm (Kompass Nr.6)

Danke


----------



## oanavodo (29. Mai 2011)

re lax schrieb:


> die Plose hat ja einiges an wirklich guten Abfahrten zu bieten. Gibt es Infos (lohnt?, ggf. Schwierigkeit) zu folgenden Strecken?
> a) Lüsener Scharte nach Lüsen (Kompass Nr.3)
> b) Lüsener Scharte zur Edelweiss/Haslhütte (Dolomiten Höhenweg 2)
> c) Plose Gipfel über Monte Telegrafo zur Ochsenalm (Kompass Nr.6)


a) kenn ich nicht
b) lässt sich gut fahren bis auf ein Stück oberhalb der Schatzerhütte. Hier gibt ein paar extrem schmale, ausgesetzte Stellen. Hier musst du das Rad neben dir mit einer Hand tragen. Wandernder Gegenverkehr könnte zum Problem werden. 
c) ab Telegrapho must kurz schieben und vom Leonharder Kreuz zur Plosescharte runter. Der Rest ist fahrbar aber sehr ausgesetzt.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer (29. Mai 2011)

Die ersten beiden Varianten kenne ich nicht. Die Abfahrt über die Ochsenalm ist aber 100% lohnenswert: von der Alm startet der 6er Weg bis direkt nach Brixen. Fast in gerader Linie abwärts, anspruchsvoll, trotzdem komplett fahrbar  (normales Fully).

G.


----------



## re lax (30. Mai 2011)

immer schnelle Infos hier, super
@ oanavodo 
danke, b und c scheinen also keine reinen Wanderungen zu sein, wenn man die Hauptverkehrszeiten meidet

@gipfelstürmer
6er kenn ich (bis st leonhard, bin dann zur Seilbahn), flach ist wirklich anders, würde ab Ochsenalm aber die 30 und dann die 4 bevorzugen


----------



## tintinMUC (30. Mai 2011)

re lax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> c) Plose Gipfel über Monte Telegrafo zur Ochsenalm (Kompass Nr.6)


http://www.tourdb.info/tourdb/tourd...um-die-plose-zum-toerggelen-in-suedtirol.html

je nachdem, wo du anfängst, lohnt es sich noch den 4er trail runter nach St.Andrä dranzuhängen ... zu den details hilft dir sicher _kroun _weiter


----------



## oanavodo (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ist mir grad eingefallen:

für Variante B habe ich eine Tour bei gps-tour.info verewigt: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69366.html

für Variante C, habe ich leider noch keinen GPS-Daten.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## re lax (30. Mai 2011)

ist ja wie in der Werbung hier, gleich 3 Dinge  auf einmal, Fotos , ausführliche Beschreibungen und noch tracks, was will man mehr...


----------



## re lax (26. Juni 2011)

Update:
super Tourengebiet mit ggf. Seilbahnunterstützung, wird scheinbar (ich habe keine Biker gesehen) zu Unrecht auf dem Weg in den Süden links liegen gelassen. Dank nochmal an oanavodo und tintinMUC für die 2 Tourentipps.

Wen's interessiert:
a) Lüsener Scharte nach Lüsen (Kompass Nr.3)
    nach der Auffahrt im  eher häßlichen Skigebiet verläuft die Abfahrt in einem schönen ursprünglichen Tal. Trail (S2/S3) endet leider schon auf 1950 hm, danach 1000! Hm Geradeaushöhenvernichtung auf Forstweg entlang des Kasener Baches, dadurch leider nicht lohnend 
b) Lüsener Scharte zur Edelweiss/Haslhütte (Dolomiten Höhenweg 2)
super Tour, Beschreibung siehe oanavodo, wer zur Seilbahn zurück will, verläßt bei St Anton den Bachweg, der dann zur Forststraße wird, Richtung Würzjochpassstrasse und steigt über die Wanderwege 6/5 oder 7 wieder in Trails ein
c) Plose Gipfel über Monte Telegrafo zur Ochsenalm (Kompass Nr.6) 
Die Tour an der Plose, und zwar in Kombination 6/30/4 zurück zur Seilbahn (oder Brixen).1400 Hm Trailabfahrt ohne einen Meter Forstweg, fantastische Aussicht in die Nordalpen, abwechslungsreich. Die 4 ist etwas schwerer als die 17er Abfahrt direkt an der Seilbahn. Wie von tintinMUC in seiner Beschreibung betont auf keinen Fall zu Hauptwanderzeiten fahren, sehr schön in der Abendsonne.
d) Lüsener Scharte gr Pfannspitze, gr Gabler, Edelweisshütte
ebenfalls super Panoramatour, leichte aber sehr schmale Wiesentrails (S0/S1), nicht auf Kompasskarten aber in Karte der Seilbahn verzeichnet.Die Trails muss man sich verdienen: 150 HM schieben und eine drahtseilversicherte 50 Hm Tragepassage.

Weniger schön: erste Fahrradverbotsschilder auf dem 5er  die gabs 2009 noch nicht - sowie wilde Abfahrten im Wald unter der Seilbahn


----------



## oanavodo (28. Juni 2011)

re lax schrieb:


> Weniger schön: erste Fahrradverbotsschilder auf dem 5er  die gabs 2009 noch nicht



Habe ich dieses WE auch entdeckt. Damit ist auch der 17er betroffen, denn der geht in den 5er über.

Bei den Verbotsschildern wurden auch Vergrämungspfosten eingeschlagen, wo man mit den Pedalen nicht durchkommt.

Die gleiche Entwicklung wie im Etschtal. Man lässt die Bahnen weiter Fahrräder transportieren und sperrt dagegen die Abfahrtswege anstatt einfach den Bahnen die Mitnahme von Downhillbikes zu untersagen bis sie ausgewiesene Downhillstrecken vorweisen können.

Ich selbst hab mal vier einheimische, irrsinnige Downhiller auf den 17er erlebt. Die Steine spritzen gerade so auf die Seite. Wer hier im Weg stand (egal ob Wanderer oder Normalbiker), hätte verloren. Ist halt eine geschwindigkeitsorientierte Sportart.

Das kann man auf solchen Wegen, die auch von anderen benutzt werden, nicht machen.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## kroun (30. Juni 2011)

es gibt nur 1 verbotsschild, und das betrifft einen wallfahrtsweg vom freienbichl (nr. 5) bis nach st. andrä der teilweise auch auf dem 17er verläuft, aber mittlerweile gibt es für den 17er auch einen tolle ausweichstrecke... aber dieser weg ist eher für die hardcore biker geeignet... "normale" freerider haben nicht riesigen spaß daran.

wir haben den "Glockenleitern" (so heißt der verein der den weg pflegt) versprochen, diesen weg zu verschonen und können somit ungehindert auf allen anderen fahren...und da gibt es wirklich unzählige.
dazu zählen unter umständen auch diese
_a) Lüsener Scharte nach Lüsen (Kompass Nr.3)
b) Lüsener Scharte zur Edelweiss/Haslhütte (Dolomiten Höhenweg 2)
c) Plose Gipfel über Monte Telegrafo zur Ochsenalm (Kompass Nr.6)_
aber das sind lange nicht die, die ich empfehlen würde (schon gar nicht die ersten beiden)

da gibts ganz andere schmankerln, die (bitte um verständis) nicht veröffentlicht werden.
... aber diese fahren wir z.B. bei der freeridewoche vom 10. bis 17. Juli 2011


----------

